# Martial Arts Movies 2011/2012



## Fate115 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys I'm unsure if this topic is in the right section but I kindly ask those of you who are very knowledgeable, can any of you guys recommend me some awesome martial arts films that were released last year and this year?

My taste lie in the general hand to hand combat melee style type movies that take place in the present and not the ones that have them taking place in the Forbidden Kingdom era with the flying and the swords.

The movies I've watched and enjoyed so far (There's probably more but can't seem to think of them right now):

Ong Bak 1-3
The Protector
Wushu: The Young Generation
Chocolate
Raging Phoenix
The Raid
Jackie Chan's films (Majority of them)
Fatal Contact (awesome movie truly am a fan of Jacky Wu/Wu Jing now .)
Bangkok Adrenaline 
Bangkok Knockout (intense)
Kiss of Dragon
Fist of Dragon
Bruce Lee films(Obviously)

These are my general taste and am hoping some of you guys can help name some other badass type of movies for me that you guys liked that I could checkout?


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 30, 2012)

Dude, watch the Raid.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Dude, watch the Raid.



Will do. Actually heard about that, thanks!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2012)

*cracks knucles* Your in my world now boy. Glad you like Fatal contact. Its good shit mang.

Ill seperate them into 2 categories for you

lighter modern MA
Gorgeous (Jackie chan movie you might have seen it)
Chocolate - Great movie about an autistic girl who is a muay thai fighter
Crows Zero
Crows Zero 2
Fist of legend - Possibly best movie jet li ever made
District B13 - Just a good popcorn flick
Warrior - American MMA movie. Its good.

Slightly Dark gritty MA

SPL aka Kill zone - Standard donnie yen flick
Flash point  - Much better donnie yen flick
The art of fighting - This one is interesting. It is less about martial arts and more about overcoming one's natural resistence to violence. 
City of violence - Wonder wonderful movie about betraying friendship


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 30, 2012)

> *cracks knucles* Your in my world now boy. Glad you like Fatal contact. Its good shit mang.
> 
> Ill seperate them into 2 categories for you
> 
> ...



Wow . Dude, nice list. I will update my list because I too already saw Chocolate and that was a very awesome movie.

I've heard about SPL and Flash Point but haven't had the chance to see it that's another to add on my must watch along with the rest you've listed for me thanks man! I got a lot of action to look forward to now much appreciated.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2012)

Ip Man
Ip Man 2
Undisputed 2
Undisputed 3

All quality martial arts films.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> Wow . Dude, nice list. I will update my list because I too already saw Chocolate and that was a very awesome movie.
> 
> I've heard about SPL and Flash Point but haven't had the chance to see it that's another to add on my must watch along with the rest you've listed for me thanks man! I got a lot of action to look forward to now much appreciated.



Even though I think your missing out on many of the classics by limiting yourself im always around to help a martial arts fan.  Brothers in bond and what not


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2012)

Limiting yourself indeed. Wuxia is awesome  Not to mention all the other old school flicks


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> My taste lie in the general hand to hand combat melee style type movies that take place in the present and not the ones that have them taking place in the Forbidden Kingdom era with the flying and the swords.



Give Bodyguards and Assassins a shot.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Wuxia is awesome



Your 10 favourite wuxia films?


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2012)

In no particular order 

Hero
The Evil Cult
Fire Dragon
New Dragon Gate Inn
Swordsman 
Swordsman II
The East is Red 
Moon Warriors
Tai Chi master 
Sword Stained with Royal Blood (Shaw brothers version)

Yours?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 30, 2012)

Not sure. Was just looking for sme recommendations for my two upcomming wuxia-themed weeks. Films such as A Touch of Zen, Killer Clans, Come Drink with Me, Torching the Red Lotus Temple, Dragon Gate Inn, The One-armed Swordsman and The Magic Blade are already added to my list. I am especially looking for 60's and 70's wuxia movies.

But from those I have seen I must admit that Hero, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon and House of Flying Daggers probably are my favourites, in that order. Yes yes, they're very "mainstream" and all that, but I still love them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Limiting yourself indeed. Wuxia is awesome  Not to mention all the other old school flicks



Im less wuxia and more Old school Venom mob style flicks


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2012)

Most of the films I listed are 90s wuxia. It was probably the craziest decade for wuxia. If you want 70s wuxia check out Shaw brothers, their wuxia films were overall the best.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 1, 2012)

Yea, I know. Seen a few Shaw Brothers flicks. Five Element Ninjas was the ast I saw and I thought it was amazing.

Also, do you know any wuxia films that is as viually beautiful and amazing as Hero, House of Flyring Daggers and Curse of the Golden Flower? They're all such a pleasure for the eyes.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 5, 2012)

Since this pretty much turned into a general thread about martial arts movies. What are people's top 10 Jackie Chan movies?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread has my interest, time to add many of these to my watchlist.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Since this pretty much turned into a general thread about martial arts movies. What are people's top 10 Jackie Chan movies?



In no particular order

Drunken Master
Snake in the Eagles Shadow
Dragon Fist
Snake and Crane arts of Shaolin
Fearless Hyena 
Drunken Master II
Wheels on Meals 
Armour of God
Shaolin Wooden Men
Young Master (in the list this would definitely be last though)

yours?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2012)

Mad Dog got his fucking ass kicked!  He got owned incredibly hard.  Limbs broken, throat slashed.  I felt really bad for him.  Looked so humiliating.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2012)

Trolololololol

Mad Dog was owning the brothers casually. They had to fight 2 v 1 and even then they still couldnt stop him  Had to use glass shards and shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2012)

Fuck you Vault.  The cop had to fight his way through the building.  He was exhausted.  He was running on empty.  Andi started the fight with a hole in his hand.  Mad Dog had him tied up and was reigning unguarded body shots down on him.  Even if it was 2 on 1.  Mad Dog had a huge advantage.

AND HE STILL GOT HIS ASS KICKED!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2012)

Mad Dog is tough as fuck for a guy his size.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2012)

I love how he had to swing his body just to get enough momentum to compensate for the size for the moves to really hurt.


----------



## ShibeFactor (May 21, 2013)

Everyone has already listed my favorites but if you're looking for more check out some of Steven Seagal's work.  I would strongly recommend his latest movie Deadly Crossing that just came out to Red Box.  Under Siege is awesome as well.  They don't make action flicks like they used to...


----------



## James Bond (May 22, 2013)

I liked the Segal movie where he went to the artctic and fought penguins.


----------



## ShibeFactor (May 25, 2013)

lol i think you're thinking of On deadly ground, right?  

Have you seen Deadly Crossing?


----------



## Taleran (May 25, 2013)




----------

